# Stool size? Symptoms?



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

I was wondering if anyone noticed a change in the size of their stool? Mine has been very thin for about a year now. Is this one of the symptoms of IBS? That's the diagnoses that my doctor gave me. But I don't have diarrea like the rest of the people I've talked to. I have a lot of gas in the morning and not at all the rest of the day. Stomach is very grumbly though. Thank you for viewing this. Any info please.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I have also noticed that bowel formation changes from time to time. My husband it may depend on what you eat and my doctor told me that when you bowel goes in spasm it will alter the form your bowel movement. I sometimes worry when I see thinner BM, but then other are OK. I also take psyllium twice a day for add bulk. I am IBS-D and right now I am under a lot of stress and ever since I began taking thyroid medication, my bowel movements have changed in form.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Thanks for the reply, My stool started changing about a year ago (smaller) and now it's been real small for almost a year. It never changes back to the way it use to be. Does yours change from time to time or does it stay small? Thanks again.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

It changes from time to time....Try using psyllium or metimucil to add bulk. I have IBS-D and use these supplements. Some days I have stools that look like ribbons (flater) and then somedays they rounder. Who knew years ago, I would spend so much time looking in the toilet....and I used to think my son was weird when he was little and seemed fasinated by his poo.Keep in touch and let me know how you are doing.Marty


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

I know what you mean. Looking in the toilet after a bm is becoming habit. Checking for blood, mucous etc. Can you imagine if all of us IBS ers got together for a conference. There wouldn't be enough toilets to handle us all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Thanks for the replys. I guess I'm ok for now....lol


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Yes! I've also noticed that my stools are thinner and longer. (God! What a subject!) I take one teaspoon of Metamucil in the Am but should I be taking more? I hate that stuff! Is there any substitute for it? I think I saw something advertised on the tv that implied it took the place of Metamucill in pill form. Does anyone know about that? Does thinner stool size mean one has polyps or something serious, or is it just IBS??


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

That's what I was worried about, that it might be something besides IBS. I thought of polyps too. My doc says...don't worry about it....it's nothing, as usual. Oh well. Thanks for the reply







It is pretty gross to talk about, you got that right!


----------

